# Jacopo da Bologna an underated classical composer that deserve more lisen



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just have the codex faenza from naxos and did not knew Jacopo da bologna made madrigali work
ok the early era, since i heard Jacopo da bologna madrigali and i was blown away.

So i was thinking how come Machaut and Landini of the respective era get all the fame but he remain and outsider ,because i think he was one of the most talented classical composer of his era.

He his among the classical composer that are crucial if you like this era later medieval that is.
Any subjection for this gentelmen if i want more of his work a good available cd.

His madrigali seem awesome, i never heard madrigali from this era before seem fascinating, dont you think so any people familiar whit this classical composer and why his he underated?

:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> I just have the codex faenza from naxos and did not knew Jacopo da bologna made madrigali work
> ok the early era, since i heard Jacopo da bologna madrigali and i was blown away.
> 
> So i was thinking how come Machaut and Landini of the respective era get all the fame but he remain and outsider ,because i think he was one of the most talented classical composer of his era.
> ...


That's BALONEY!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Morimur said:


> That's BALONEY!


This is screaming


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds like 1/4 pound of bologna to me.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

If I had to speculate, it would be this: the older the composers, and the farther back we go in history, the less composers we know of, and of those composers, we pay most attention to the ones who were more influential, i.e. Machaut. Perhaps Jacopo da Bologna doesn't contribute to the historic narrative of progression?

In any case, I'll have to check him out. I'm personally not that big on music before the Baroque era, but it's always nice to discover new works.


----------



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

I've got this album

Jacopo da Bologna - Madrigali e Cacce - la Reverdie






you should also check the Squarcialupi codex

Jacopo da Bologna was Landini's teacher---I'm not a specialist I can't say if its music deserve more praise: however I have the impression that early music history is a work-in-progress: its canon is all but definitive by now. On the one hand it's a bit confusing but on the other hand I'm glad that there's plenty of new discoveries. also there are a lot of excellent recordings around


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I just have the codex faenza from naxos and did not knew Jacopo da bologna made madrigali work
> ok the early era, since i heard Jacopo da bologna madrigali and i was blown away.
> 
> So i was thinking how come Machaut and Landini of the respective era get all the fame but he remain and outsider ,because i think he was one of the most talented classical composer of his era.
> ...


Have you heard this? I think the singing's really special.









The Jacopo de Bologna on it reminds me of Ciconia.


----------

